# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  There's No Winning With White People!

## Polly Kong

(I thought about posting this in the whatever Gender/Sexuality/Race Room forum -- which I don't understand why we don't just call "Discrimination Issues" or something much simpler like that -- but I felt it was more appropriate for this forum because it's definitely frustrated railing.)

I say what I said in the title as a white American. I'm not speaking for all white   Americans here by any stretch of the imagination, but, let's face it,  all in all my race is quite  reactionary. I think it's worth making fun  of. I will now attempt to  roughly approximate the prevailing  just-beneath-the-surface attitude of  my race toward other races here in  America.


 ROUGH APPROXIMATION:

 Black people, you're way too fucking lazy. None of you have jobs. All you do is sit around and watch TV and steal our hard-earned money   through the welfare system. Stop being so damn lazy!!

 Latinos,  you're not lazy enough!! Get lazier!! You're stealing all our  dead-end,  minimum wage crap jobs that we TOTALLY want trying to feed  your  families!! God damn you!!! GET OUT!!! Wait, strike that. First  learn  English, fools. THEN get out AND NEVER COME BACK, EVER!!!

 Black people: Get more jobs, goddamnit!!!!

 Latinos: Quit having jobs, goddamnit!!!! That's the black people's   responsibility because they TOTALLY owe us for desegregation!! JESUS   CHRIST, USE SOME COMMON SENSE, FOOLS!!!!

 /ROUGH APPROXIMATION


 Hard work: Damned if you do...damned if you don't! *shakes head* So which are you: a job thief or a welfare queen?

 ...Okay, even if you're just ignorant enough to actually believe these   stupid racial stereotypes we have (black people are lazy, Latinos   are...there), I think you can clearly see that there is no winning with   white people. You know it's true.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

This is what happens when white guilt goes too far. Obama's made you feel so bad you're stewing in your own self-loathing just so he could get a vote out of you. Disgusting.

----------

birddog (01-31-2013),kk8 (01-31-2013),St James (01-31-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> This is what happens when white guilt goes too far. Obama's made you feel so bad you're stewing in your own self-loathing just so he could get a vote out of you. Disgusting.


Well, while I think she's taken the point too far, she DOES have one. I grew up in one of the conservative strongholds of California, on a side of town that was about 80% Latino. I even used to be one of those "they took our jerbs!" folks, 'cause that's how I was raised.

It's not a huge majority, but it is a large group.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (01-31-2013),Polly Kong (01-31-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Well, while I think she's taken the point too far, she DOES have one. I grew up in one of the conservative strongholds of California, on a side of town that was about 80% Latino. I even used to be one of those "they took our jerbs!" folks, 'cause that's how I was raised.
> 
> It's not a huge majority, but it is a large group.


I'd say less than 25% are like that.

----------

kk8 (01-31-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Also remember, she's not talking about conservatives.

_She's talking about an entire race of people._

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'd say less than 25% are like that.



Eh. I'd say roughly 25%. 




> Also remember, she's not talking about conservatives.
> 
> _She's talking about an entire race of people._


Right, which is why I said she took it way too far.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (01-31-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Eh. I'd say roughly 25%. 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, which is why I said she took it way too far.


Sounds like we agree then.

----------


## countryboy

> (I thought about posting this in the whatever Gender/Sexuality/Race Room forum -- which I don't understand why we don't just call "Discrimination Issues" or something much simpler like that -- but I felt it was more appropriate for this forum because it's definitely frustrated railing.)
> 
> I say what I said in the title as a white American. I'm not speaking for all white   Americans here by any stretch of the imagination, but, let's face it,  all in all my race is quite  reactionary. I think it's worth making fun  of. I will now attempt to  roughly approximate the prevailing  just-beneath-the-surface attitude of  my race toward other races here in  America.
> 
> 
>  ROUGH APPROXIMATION:
> 
>  Black people, you're way too fucking lazy. None of you have jobs. All you do is sit around and watch TV and steal our hard-earned money   through the welfare system. Stop being so damn lazy!!
> 
> ...


"Rough approximation"? How about, utter complete fucking bullshit? Good God, why are leftists so racist?

triple_f34a4f_415200.jpg

----------


## countryboy

> Well, while I think she's taken the point too far, she DOES have one. I grew up in one of the conservative strongholds of California, on a side of town that was about 80% Latino. I even used to be one of those "they took our jerbs!" folks, 'cause that's how I was raised.
> 
> It's not a huge majority, but it is a large group.


That's because they DID took yer jerbs. At least the ones here illegally did.  :Wink:

----------


## garyo

It must suck to be you.

----------


## kk8

> (I thought about posting this in the whatever Gender/Sexuality/Race Room forum -- which I don't understand why we don't just call "Discrimination Issues" or something much simpler like that -- but I felt it was more appropriate for this forum because it's definitely frustrated railing.)
> 
> I say what I said in the title as a white American. I'm not speaking for all white   Americans here by any stretch of the imagination, but, let's face it,  all in all my race is quite  reactionary. I think it's worth making fun  of. I will now attempt to  roughly approximate the prevailing  just-beneath-the-surface attitude of  my race toward other races here in  America.
> 
> 
>  ROUGH APPROXIMATION:
> 
>  Black people, you're way too fucking lazy. None of you have jobs. All you do is sit around and watch TV and steal our hard-earned money   through the welfare system. Stop being so damn lazy!!
> 
> ...


You know what I would like to see?  I'd like to see black people call out all the loser lazy welfare junkies in their race for what they are, instead of screaming "racism!" every time someone wants to talk about what our cities look like, the drugs, the crime, the filth.  Tell them to stop making the others in their race look bad.  Tell them to straighten up and get a job!  I know I am more than willing to call out all the loser lazy welfare junkies in my race.

"Hey all you white scum bag loser dependents....clean up your goddamn lawns, take that torn up, stained, cockroach ridden living room coach that's on your porch to the curb for the trash men, wash your stringy greasy hair, put on some decent clothing that's not four sizes too small with stains all over the belly, walk down the street/take the bus to the nearest McDonald's or Walmart...where ever the hell...get a job, and start living like respectful human beings instead of feeding off the government teat."

There how's that?  Am I still a racist, even though I'm white?

Get over the racist bullshit...if you are a decent hard working respectful person...who gives a shit what color you are???!  Certainly NOT ME. 

It's not about latinos taking our jobs....IT'S ABOUT OUR GOVERNMENT LETTING THEM!  I'm speaking of illegals obviously.  Close the borders and do not let another fuckin person cross them illegally!  Do something with the ones who are here...if they are decent hard working people, let them be treated like every other American....LEARN ENGLISH, PAY TAXES.  If they are scum bag criminals...KICK THEIR ASSES BACK TO THE COUNTRY WHERE THEY BELONG.  it's really not that difficult.

----------

Canadianeye (01-31-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

Here's the real deal...industry was started by white people and many of them got very rich. Those people built museums with their money, helped pull America out of a depression with their money and have done many great things. Minorities are angry that they didn't get to do those things. Well, whose fault is that? Yes, some Caucasians are lazy too and are on the dole, but most try to work and pay bills and pay taxes and serve in the military. Those people we see rioting and burning and screaming that everything is unfair are simply jerks. Now we have a bigger jerk telling all those little jerks that they deserve what they never built...it's their right, and they believe him.

----------

kk8 (01-31-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I say what I said in the title as a white American. I'm not speaking for all white   Americans here by any stretch of the imagination, but, let's face it,  all in all my race is quite  reactionary.


^^Irony.  You're being _reactionary_ to what you perceive is _reactionary_.  Ever read your _reactionary_ threads about why we should change our 2nd amendment and constrict gun use because less than a percent of the people abuse it?




> I think it's worth making fun  of. I will now attempt to  roughly approximate the prevailing  just-beneath-the-surface attitude of  my race toward other races here in  America.


All races, classes, religions, non-religions, philosophies have attitudes.  The fact that you can ignore this and only see what you perceive as the "attitude" of "white people" is indicative of what is wrong with this country.  I don't mean to pick on you alone, because I can point out several other posters who live in an echo chamber.




> ROUGH APPROXIMATION:
> 
>  Black people, you're way too fucking lazy. None of you have jobs. All you do is sit around and watch TV and steal our hard-earned money   through the welfare system. Stop being so damn lazy!!
> 
> 
>  Latinos,  you're not lazy enough!! Get lazier!! You're stealing all our  dead-end,  minimum wage crap jobs that we TOTALLY want trying to feed  your  families!! God damn you!!! GET OUT!!! Wait, strike that. First  learn  English, fools. THEN get out AND NEVER COME BACK, EVER!!!
> 
>  Black people: Get more jobs, goddamnit!!!!
> 
> ...


Translated: _Some white people say this about black people  and Latino people so I will do what I am accusing "white people" of  doing by creating generalizations about people without even realizing  it._ _I will also make every attempt to ignore those persons of color who do the same because I believe that somehow our generation must act as Jesus and bear the sins of the past on our shoulders._




> Hard work: Damned if you do...damned if you don't! *shakes head* So which are you: a job thief or a welfare queen?


Progressives and neocons, in general, allowing for the exception of the few non-stereotypical who don't do these things, live in a black/white world while the rest of us are having fun playing in technicolor.




> ...Okay, even if you're just ignorant enough to actually believe these   stupid racial stereotypes we have (black people are lazy, Latinos   are...there), I think you can clearly see that there is no winning with   white people. You know it's true.


No, I clearly do not see how an entire race of people are anything.  

I grew up around black people and I don't happen to think that "black people" are lazy.  They are neither lazy nor ambitious, criminal or noble, good or bad.  They are multi-faceted people, as are we all.

Here is my problem with progressivism and neoconservatism, in general.  You keep thinking in "groups" instead of "individuals".  You and I are two white females.  That "group" acts how?  How are you and I remotely alike?  We are not if we focus on things like: politics, philosophy, etc.  We don't look alike--you have white hair, I have black hair.  You are a teacher, I'm a vampire.  If we "group" ourselves we have nothing in common.

But...even with this adversarial thing we have going, were you and I to be forced to sit down and have some drinks together we would find that we have things in common and get along.

I hate groups.  We have to stop thinking in terms of groups.  Our society can only thrive when we promote the individual and lose this group business.

----------

kk8 (01-31-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That's because they DID took yer jerbs. At least the ones here illegally did.


Lol. They really didn't, though. None of us legal Americans wanted those farm or patty flipping jobs then.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Here's the real deal...industry was started by white people and many of them got very rich. Those people built museums with their money, helped pull America out of a depression with their money and have done many great things. Minorities are angry that they didn't get to do those things. *Well, whose fault is that?* Yes, some Caucasians are lazy too and are on the dole, but most try to work and pay bills and pay taxes and serve in the military. Those people we see rioting and burning and screaming that everything is unfair are simply jerks. Now we have a bigger jerk telling all those little jerks that they deserve what they never built...it's their right, and they believe him.


In all fairness, it's not theirs. Minorities had no rights or freedoms when whites were building museums and industries, remember?

----------


## The XL

Any time you try to perpetuate a racial stereotype and claim it applies to all or most of that particular race, it's usually wrong, and always stupid.  This one is no different.

I wish people would stop lumping individuals into groups over something as meaningless as color.

----------


## kk8

> In all fairness, it's not theirs. Minorities had no rights or freedoms when whites were building museums and industries, remember?


I suppose they could have been building them in the country from which they were stolen.  But it's fair to say that they didn't have any rights in that country either.  The problem with slavery is a shared responsibility not just on the US.  It was a complete different mindset back then....that was the problem.  It was a problem with "humanity" not just Americans.  Slavery was a horrible thing that happened in this country.  It was finally rectified.  How I wish we could all move on.  Blacks have just as many (if not more today) rights as white's in this country...but you wouldn't think it by that "racism" word that just slows so freely from the mouths of some today.  If you are white and you want to be called a racist...just tune into MSNBC for a hour.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-31-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Any time you try to perpetuate a racial stereotype and claim it applies to all or most of that particular race, it's usually wrong, and always stupid.  This one is no different.
> 
> I wish people would stop lumping individuals into groups over something as meaningless as color.


It's sad really. A week and a half ago Polly made a thread on another forum about Martin Luther King and how giving him a holiday was almost like downplaying his legacy. Yet here she is, making a whole thread about how White People judge everyone based on the color of their skin, while she judges whites on the color of their skin.

Not very respectful to Mr. King, even if I do think he was quite overrated.

----------

Coolwalker (01-31-2013),kk8 (01-31-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> In all fairness, it's not theirs. Minorities had no rights or freedoms when whites were building museums and industries, remember?


...and the Irish had rights? They were called the (pardon my French) ******s of Europe, yet Carnage managed to pull himself up by the bootstraps and carve a nitch! So don't give me that crap. Lazy is as lazy _doesn't_ do.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...and the Irish had rights? They were called the (pardon my French) ******s of Europe, yet Carnage managed to pull himself up by the bootstraps and carve a nitch! So don't give me that crap. Lazy is as lazy _doesn't_ do.


Carnegie was Scottish, and there's no comparison between how the Irish were treated and how blacks were treated. We're talking about slavery. Name me one slave that built an industry.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Carnegie was Scottish, and there's no comparison between how the Irish were treated and how blacks were treated. We're talking about slavery. Name me one slave that built an industry.


*
Alonzo Franklin Herndon*

Atlanta Life Insurance Company was founded by a former slave, Alonzo  Franklin Herndon. It is the largest black-owned stockholder insurance  company in America.

_(Carnegie...Scottish/Irish, pretty much the same since all our ancestors mated with each other._)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> *
> Alonzo Franklin Herndon*
> 
> Atlanta Life Insurance Company was founded by a former slave, Alonzo  Franklin Herndon. It is the largest black-owned stockholder insurance  company in America.


He was not a slave when he did that, but you did just prove your own statement incorrect. Whites weren't the only ones making industries.

_



			
				(Carnegie...Scottish/Irish, pretty much the same since all our ancestors mated with each other.
			
		

_


> )


Och, ye better watch it! I'm nae bleedin' Irishman!

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> (I thought about posting this in the whatever Gender/Sexuality/Race Room forum -- which I don't understand why we don't just call "Discrimination Issues" or something much simpler like that -- but I felt it was more appropriate for this forum because it's definitely frustrated railing.)
> 
> I say what I said in the title as a white American. I'm not speaking for all white Americans here by any stretch of the imagination, but, let's face it, all in all my race is quite reactionary. I think it's worth making fun of. I will now attempt to roughly approximate the prevailing just-beneath-the-surface attitude of my race toward other races here in America.
> 
> 
> ROUGH APPROXIMATION:
> 
> Black people, you're way too fucking lazy. None of you have jobs. All you do is sit around and watch TV and steal our hard-earned money through the welfare system. Stop being so damn lazy!!
> 
> ...



...you are the prime example, in my opinion, of what's wrong with America...white chics...white chics have it so good all they need to worry about is what cause to support...save the blacks...save the criminals...save the whales...and save the gays...sweet ain't it?...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Coolwalker

> He was not a slave when he did that, but you did just prove your own statement incorrect. Whites weren't the only ones making industries.
> 
> [I]
> 
> Och, ye better watch it! I'm nae bleedin' Irishman!


Former slave...of course a current slave couldn't do that. My point was that everyone has the opportunity, or did...now that too is up in the air.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Former slave...of course a current slave couldn't do that. My point was that everyone has the opportunity, or did...now that too is up in the air.


No, it's not. The opportunity is still there.

----------


## Coolwalker

> No, it's not. The opportunity is still there.


Oh yeah...with the economy taking a nose dive and investors pulling money we still have a chance to create a giant industry and not have the government tax us to death. Which shade of rose colored glasses do you wear?

----------


## kk8

So POLLY!  You posted this thread....SO WHERE ARE YOU?!  Are you going to answer anyone who has responded to this nonsense that you wrote?

----------

Coolwalker (01-31-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh yeah...with the economy taking a nose dive and investors pulling money we still have a chance to create a giant industry and not have the government tax us to death. Which shade of rose colored glasses do you wear?


The "fuck the government, I can make my own way" glasses. I don't let them decide my future for me. Why do you?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> ...and the Irish had rights? They were called the (pardon my French) ******s of Europe, yet Carnage managed to pull himself up by the bootstraps and carve a nitch! So don't give me that crap. Lazy is as lazy _doesn't_ do.


You're saying the Irish aren't lazy then?  Do you _know_ any Irish?

----------


## Roadmaster

> You're saying the Irish aren't lazy then?  Do you _know_ any Irish?


I do, I am mostly Irish and English. :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Never been lazy.

----------


## Roadmaster

Ok throw a little Scottish in there too.

----------


## Network

Collectivists have to group everyone into little categories.  They're racist and discriminatory like that. 

The only thing people from different groups could possibly have in common is the monopoly state that they force everyone underneath.

----------


## Guest

> Collectivists have to group everyone into little categories.  They're racist and discriminatory like that. 
> 
> The only thing people from different groups could possibly have in common is the monopoly state that they force everyone underneath.

----------

Network (01-31-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> You're saying the Irish aren't lazy then?  Do you _know_ any Irish?


My entire family is Irish on one side and Scottish on the other. We don't drink gin, just whiskey. So think twice before defaming my ancestry. My mothers side of the family was on the third ship from England and pretty much founded Vermont. In fact the oldest grave in Vermont is one of my ancestors and the man who was on that ship.

----------


## Network

> 




How cute, it matches your avatar!  Bet you didn't know that..


_There IS a lot of Whining from Emos_ like the OP and myself.  

 :3some:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> My entire family is Irish on one side and Scottish on the other. We don't drink gin, just whiskey. So think twice before defaming my ancestry. My mothers side of the family was on the third ship from England and pretty much founded Vermont. In fact the oldest grave in Vermont is one of my ancestors and the man who was on that ship.


My family is primarily Scottish, with a little dose of Irish. My last name makes it painfully obvious  :Tongue:  My first ancestor to step foot in America on my dad's side was in 1718, I think.

----------


## garyo

On my paternal side the first women hung by the federal Gov was my 4 or 5 time great aunt Mary Surratt, she asked them to tie her dress shut, no free peeks.

----------

Coolwalker (02-01-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

My heritage is almost purely Norwegian, and proud of it. Some of the best music ever hails from there.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> My heritage is almost purely Norwegian, and proud of it. Some of the best music ever hails from there.


I agree. Norwegian culture is one of my favorites.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (01-31-2013)

----------


## Guest

> My heritage is almost purely Norwegian, and proud of it. Some of the best music ever hails from there.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> 


Burzum is okay. I much prefer OMC though.
More produced sound. 




I post in the Heavy Metal thread a lot on tPF, probably will do the same here since that forum has taken my last straw of tolerance with a new troll arrival.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> My entire family is Irish on one side and Scottish on the other. We don't drink gin, just whiskey. So think twice before defaming my ancestry. My mothers side of the family was on the third ship from England and pretty much founded Vermont. In fact the oldest grave in Vermont is one of my ancestors and the man who was on that ship.


From our perspective you're "American".  If you're not born in England then you're not "English".  Same is if you're not born in "Ireland" you're not Irish.  Do you call your blacks "Nigerians" or "Ugandans"?  Be happy you're an American.  You could be Welsh.

----------


## countryboy

> From our perspective you're "American".  If you're not born in England then you're not "English".  Same is if you're not born in "Ireland" you're not Irish.  Do you call your blacks "Nigerians" or "Ugandans"?  Be happy you're an American.  You could be Welsh.


So how should one refer to one's ancestry?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> So how should one refer to one's ancestry?


American?  

I dunno.  Where were you and your parents born?

----------


## countryboy

> American?  
> 
> I dunno.  Where were you and your parents born?


You don't recognize where you came from? 

I agree, if you're born in America, you are American. But your ancestors came from _somewhere_.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> You don't recognize where you came from? 
> 
> I agree, if you're born in America, you are American. But your ancestors came from _somewhere_.


I recognise that I'm English and that my last name prolly means that somewhere along the line there's some Norman/French in there but I don't say I'm English-French.  

I can understand someone born in England and moving to America saying they're "English", or someone whose parent's are English saying they're "English", but I don't get this 5-6 generations back still saying you're "English".  I mean, how?

----------


## Coolwalker

> From our perspective you're "American".  If you're not born in England then you're not "English".  Same is if you're not born in "Ireland" you're not Irish.  Do you call your blacks "Nigerians" or "Ugandans"?  Be happy you're an American.  You could be Welsh.


Never said I wasn't American; you implied that I did. I was talking "ancestry".

----------

countryboy (02-01-2013)

----------

